# être parti pour



## Nil-the-Frogg

"J'aurai du me douter que j'était parti pour une satanée quète!"

Would that be anything like:

"I should have bet that I was heading into some bloody quest." ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Ma tentative non-native (c'est juste pour la rime, hein !)

_I should have guessed that I was in for a hell of a long quest._


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

I was in ! Mais c'est bien sûr ! 

Merci.


----------



## Franglais1969

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> "I should have bet that I was heading into some bloody quest." ?


 
ROFL! That is the first time I have ever seen a French person write "bloody!"


----------



## Petrus Subvarus

In fact, I think that "bloody" or "a hell of" do not translate perfectly the French adjective "satanée". Indeed, "bloody" is rather vulgar whereas "satanée" is not. As for me, the best translation would be "a damned quest".


----------



## Trina

egueule said:


> Ma tentative non-native (c'est juste pour la rime, hein !)
> 
> _I should have guessed that I was in for a hell of a long quest._


 I love the rhyme!

The only suggestion I would make is to use "known" instead of "guessed" 

I should have known (that *) I was in for a hell of a long quest.

* In English (unlike in French), we can drop  the "that".


----------



## Cath.S.

In English (unlike in French), we can drop the "that".
I know that. I mean I know.  

No kidding, I knew (that)  the "that" could be omitted, but I thought (that) it would make the sentence sound a bit more formal using the relative pronoun.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Petrus Subvarus said:


> Indeed, "bloody" is rather vulgar


Perfect! All the more since said quest is gory, to boot (involving bloodsheds)

Thank you all.


----------



## Franglais1969

"Bloodshed" singular, mon pote.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Franglais1969 said:


> "Bloodshed" singular, mon pote.


Thanks dude.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Oh, and even better, "bloody" sounds slightly like "holy", with this "o" and this "y"... Holy quest, anyone?

I know that's not very good, but I still like it.

My final choice is:  "I should have known I was in for a damn bloody quest."


I think that conveys the frustration of a bully warrior.


----------



## Franglais1969

Je suggère:

"Blasted quest"


----------



## Trina

Petrus Subvarus said:


> In fact, I think that "bloody" or "a hell of" do not translate perfectly the French adjective "satanée". Indeed, "bloody" is rather vulgar whereas "satanée" is not. As for me, the best translation would be "a damned quest".


Welcome to the Forum!

"Bloody" can be seen two ways:
1) that bloody quest - suggesting it being a nuisance ("bloody" used as a mild swear word)
2) that bloody quest - suggesting blood & gore
I'm not certain what you mean by "vulgar". Do you mean vulgar as in vulgar language such as swearing or that  the phrase is vulgar as in common and perhaps should be substituted with a word less common (more poetic)?


"Damned" in this context would be closer to "bloody" (meaning 1)

"hell of a" is very idiomatic suggesting the enormity of the quest.
eg I put up one hell of a fight. (I gave my all!)


----------



## Trina

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> [...]My final choice is:  "I should have known I was in for a damn bloody quest." [...]



How about:
I should have known I was in for one hell of a bloody quest!"


----------



## Franglais1969

I was working from the word "satanée," which I think the closest strong word, without any vulgarity, would be "blasted;" hence my suggestion.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Trina said:


> How about:
> I should have known I was in for one hell of a bloody quest!"


Oh, yes! {shining eyes} I love it !


----------



## Trina

egueule said:


> In English (unlike in French), we can drop the "that".
> I know that. I mean I know.
> 
> No kidding, I knew (that)  the "that" could be omitted, but I thought (that) it would make the sentence sound a bit more formal using the relative pronoun.



Sorry, if it sounded like criticism. It certainly was not meant to.
I put it in for two reasons:
1) for any non-English speakers who didn't know this
2) and for my own selfish reason: The stick out tongue was for my old Italian & French teachers who kept reminding me (that) it was _forbidden _in Italian & French to drop the "that"!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Trina said:


> Sorry, if it sounded like criticism. It certainly was not meant to.
> I put it in for two reasons:
> 1) for any non-English speakers who didn't know this
> 2) and for my own selfish reason: The stick out tongue was for my old Italian & French teachers who kept reminding me (that) it was _forbidden _in Italian & French to drop the "that"!


I've met french natives who did it though, so what. Oh, yes, perhaps this little detail: I had a hell of a bad time trying to understand them.


----------



## Trina

"hell of a *hard* time.." or just "hell of a time"
"bad" does not really work.


----------



## Cath.S.

> Sorry, if it sounded like criticism. It certainly was not meant to.


Hé, Trina, ne t'en fais pas !  
Je ne l'ai pas mal pris du tout, et tu as bien fait de le faire remarquer. il faut que tu t'habitues à mon style, je déconne plus souvent qu'à mon tour.  

Une remarque sur_ hell of a_ (ou même_ "helluva"_) je l'avais choisi parce que l'enfer est, somme toute, l'habitat naturel de Satan (satanée quête).


----------



## Trina

egueule said:


> Hé, Trina, ne t'en fais pas !  [...]
> Thank God for that! You gave me a helluva fright!
> (No exuses - pun intended)
> Une remarque sur_ hell of a_ (ou même_ "helluva"_) je l'avais choisi parce que l'enfer est, somme toute, l'habitat naturel de Satan (satanée quête).


Hell's Bells! I had better not say anymore or there will be hell to pay!


----------



## Gil

> _I should have guessed that I was in for a hell of a long quest._  I love the rhyme!
> 
> The only suggestion I would make is to use "known" instead of "guessed"


Wrong suggestion
guessed and quest ...somehow rhyme


----------



## Trina

Sorry, I was replying to two people at once.
1) 





> _  I should have guessed that I was in for a hell of a long quest._  I love the rhyme!


that was to egueule for the rhyming "guessed" and "quest"
2) 





> The only suggestion I would make is to use "known" instead of "guessed"


This was to Nil-the-Frogg. "I should have *known*", I felt suited N-t-F's purposes better. (N-t-F did not need it to rhyme).


----------



## Gil

Trina said:


> Sorry, I was replying to two people at once.
> 1) that was to egueule for the rhyming "guessed" and "quest"
> 2) This was to Nil-the-Frogg. "I should have *known*", I felt suited N-t-F's purposes better. (N-t-F did not need it to rhyme).



Je n'avais pas tout compris ça


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suis sûre que cela n'intéresse personne   mais juste au cas où : lorsque j'ai parlé de rime dans mon premier message, c'était en référence à _tent*ative* non-n_*ative. *Puis je me suis laissée emporter par mon élan et l'autre paire de rimes a suivi.


----------



## michelle2991

i just wanted to ask what does "ou y a-t-il " really means in english?
thanks!


----------



## Trina

Gil said:


> Je n'avais pas tout compris ça


No worries! It's cool!   = C'est fraise! (Sorry, I couldn't resist putting the strawberry in!)
Before anyone corrects,  "C'est fraise", I know it is wrong. (Merci à Gil) http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=1712113#post1712113




> c'était en référence à _tent*ative* non-n_*ative.*


Hé Egueule: C'est frais, c'est vrai!


----------



## Gil

egueule said:


> Je suis sûre que cela n'intéresse personne


Faux.  Nous surveillons tes élans lyriques


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

michelle2991 said:


> i just wanted to ask what does "ou y a-t-il " really means in english?
> thanks!


You should ask in a brand new thread if you don't want to be ignored (that is "not seen", of course).

"où y a-t'il... ?" = "Where is there... ?"

"Ou y a t'il..." = "Or is there... ?"

More context would help though.


Oh, et je suis bien content de voir que cette histoire vous a inspirés. C'est fout ce que l'on peut faire sortir d'un bon forum en gratouillant un peu


----------

